# Mudlake



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Sooo what your sayin is its closed?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks closed..


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Huh..... They should try to be more clear. The barricades are kind of confusing ;-)


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Did they only close Kuhni Creek? Is Swede's Lane still open?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Swedes Lane


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

awesome picture. how did you take it?


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

With a drone maybe ???


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

DWR photo.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's a pic of Mudlake.


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

Those are cool pics, is there a website that has anymore?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/UtahWMAs


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Mud Lake Pic:*

OH HEY!

I think i see one of my bowfishing-arrows i lost in that jungle! :shock::mrgreen:;-)


----------



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

Went out to mud lake scouting last week. Its even lower then it was last year. If you plan on hunting it you have to dock at Provo Boat Harbor or Lincoln Beach. Even coming in from the main lake you cant get to far back into mud lake. I have a mud motor and its slow going. Air boats or very determined foot soldiers are about all that are gonna make it back in there this year.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Please post on your website and on Facebook that the Mill Race Sportsman Access boat ramp is closed due to the low level of Utah Lake this fall. Numerous boats had to be rescued on the youth hunt where the channel empties into a mudflat.
Just in case some may not know it by that name, this is the access at the end of the frontage road that parallels the west side of I-15 in Provo Bay. 
Thanks,
John


----------

